# BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?



## Andrej (4. März 2016)

*BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Hi Leute,ich will mir eine SSD besorgen weis aber nicht genau welche ich nehmen soll.
Ich will mir eine Crucial holen,da ich schon eine im System habe mit 64GB, nun möchte ich eine weitere.

Nun die Frage,lohnt es sich für 30 Euro (Wert von Witcher 3) mehr,eine SSD mit MLC zu kaufen oder reicht auch eine mit TLC SSD?

TLC:
480GB Crucial BX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

 und wenn MLC,dann die MX100 oder die MX200:
500GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

500GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Andrej


----------



## XT1024 (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Wenn das die einzige Auswahl ist und 850 Evo oder Ultra II aus Prinzip raus sind:
Die BX200 gehört direkt in den Papierkorb wenn nicht der wirklich letzte Euro zählt.
Und für nur 5 € weniger wird wohl auch keiner die BX100 freiwillig nehmen wollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Schreibst du Daten auf die SSD deren Dateiintegrität auch über lange Zeiträume absolut kritisch ist (sprich ein Bit falsch --> Riesenproblem)?
Schreibst du täglich mehr als mindestens 100 GB Daten auf die SSD?

Wenn du keine der Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst ist es völlig egal welche Art von Flash in deiner SSD steckt.


----------



## Andrej (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schreibst du Daten auf die SSD deren Dateiintegrität auch über lange Zeiträume absolut kritisch ist (sprich ein Bit falsch --> Riesenproblem)?
> Schreibst du täglich mehr als mindestens 100 GB Daten auf die SSD?
> 
> Wenn du keine der Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst ist es völlig egal welche Art von Flash in deiner SSD steckt.



Die Platte soll nur für Spiele und Programme verwändet werden die von keiner großen bedeutung sind für das Funktionieren des Systems, wie Word oder so.
Ne soviel Schreibe ich nicht auf die Platte,kommt vor aber sehr sehr selten.

Für mich ist nur wichtig,dass sie lange hällt. Wenn MLC eine längere Langläbigkeit garantier,dann wird diese gekauft,wenn nicht,dann lohnt sich auch der Aufpreis nicht meiner Meinung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Die Art des Flash-Speichers ist für die Lebensdauer der SSD in der Praxis völlig irrelevant wenn du nicht extrem viele Daten schreibst. 99,99% aller SSDs sterben nicht daran dass der Flash ein Problem hätte sondern weil der Controller stirbt oder sonstwas passiert. 
Wenn nur die Schreibleistung alleine für SSD-Sterben verantwotlich wäre würde eine billige TLC-SSD die nach sagen wir 100TB bereits aufgibt (normal ist eher das 5 bis 10-fache) wenn du sie als Spieleplatte nutzt wo du wenns hoch kommt 5GB Daten am Tag schreibst rechnerisch 54,8 Jahre lang durchhalten. 

Die Lebensdauer einer SSD ist schlichtweg statistisches Glück. Unabhängig davon ob MLC oder TLC kannst du im statistischen Mittel liegen (dann hält das Ding wohl Jahrzehnte) oder großes Pech haben und das Ding stirbt nach 2 Wochen. Das haben Datenträger so an sich.


----------



## Andrej (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*


Ok danke,dann hole ich mir die TLC und Witscher 3.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Ich würd keine Samsung mehr kaufen.
Die müssen erst mal wieder das Vertrauen der Kunden zurückgewinnen nach dem sie die Käufer bei der 840 Basic und Evo im Stich gelassen haben.
Die PCIe-SSD`s die thermisch absolut grenzwertig betrieben werden zeigt auch nicht viel von Verstand.


----------



## Andrej (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Bei Samsung habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und auch von anderen gehört,dass es Probleme gab. Deswegen will lieber den Speicher nehmen die ich kenne.


----------



## XT1024 (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Ohne SLC-Cache wird's arg lahm - Crucial BX2   im Test: Wenn die SSD von der Festplatte uberholt wird - Golem.de
Ob das interessant ist oder nicht, muss jeder selbst wissen.
Bei mir wird _aber so schnell_  keine HDD auf eine SSD warten.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. März 2016)

*AW: BERATUNG FÜR SSD KAUF.  TLC ODER MLC?*

Ich würde schon mindestens zur Crucial BX100 greifen. Die hat noch brauchbaren MLC-Flash und ist ansich ein preisgünstiges, aber recht gutes Modell. Die MX200 ist von der Leistung her kaum besser...

Auf TLC-SSDs würde ich nicht setzen, da die Datensicherheit vom TLC-Flash nicht gerade berauschend ist, genau wie die Schreibrate... Wieso ein schlechtes Produkt nehmen, auch wenn es reichen würde, wenn es ein kaum teureres Produkt besser macht.


----------

